# JD x324 Not getting gas?



## MikeRi (Sep 8, 2011)

NewB question: i have a Deere x324 w/ 40 hours on it - I bought it (slightly) used this spring. 22hp Kawasaki V2 engine turns over but won't start. Plugs not fouled, replaced fuel filter, but seems fuel is not even getting to the filter. Any fix suggestions would be welcome - when/if the rain stops, the grass will be 8+" high! TIA, Mike


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum MikeRi, could just blow back up th fuel tube NO SUCKING . And see if the fuel flows. It could be foreign matter in the tank or lines.
Cheers:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I am guessing this would be the first use..if so could there be in line fuel shut off in which last owner use?

Maybe be screen at bottom of tan clogging.
Take fuel line off at motor see if flow,if not maybe blow air into fuel to tank.


----------



## MikeRi (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,will try the air idea. It's not first use, but I will check for a shut off - it's possible that my son accidentally switched something...


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Kids, don't you just love 'em?


----------



## MikeRi (Sep 8, 2011)

So I took off the gas cap and the fuel is now flowing.... but still no go. Just cranks and cranks...... is it possible I've cooked the alternator??? Some solenoid? I'm running out of guesses (and they are just that - guesses!)


----------

